# Packaging corporation of America



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

There is a lot of packaging corporation of America land in my area, does anyone know what the company policy is on hunting on their land?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would assume private property


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe they do not allow it.


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

I ve been asking people who live close to the companies land. My understanding is that they allow their employees to hunt during deer season. Other than that, no hunting allowed.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess you don't know until you ask.


----------

